# Installing rear mud flaps without removing wheels.



## passemby (Jan 20, 2014)

Just installed my new Korean mud flaps. Looked at 90 degree drills but they were too big. I found this 90 degree drill attachment. It is called drill90 made by Milescraft. It attaches to your drill. It is very easy to use. Had both installed in 15 minutes. I also used it to install led fog lights.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's nice where did you buy it ? 
And how do your new splash guards look ?


----------



## passemby (Jan 20, 2014)

I purchased it at Menards. Only 20 bucks. Comes with bits and a stubby drill bit. Other stubby drill bit set is also available if more sizes are needed. It also uses regular hex bits so it has many uses.


----------



## passemby (Jan 20, 2014)

They look great. Luckily my car did not come with them as almost all of the Cruzes at my dealership had them installed. Saved a ton. The oem look slightly smaller.


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice! Post pics of it installed! Where did you get your flaps and also let us know how they hold up.


----------



## passemby (Jan 20, 2014)

They are from Ebay Fit for 2008 Chevrolet Cruze Mud Flaps Splash Guards Fender Mudguard 13 12 11 | eBay

Will post pics soon


----------



## Benner (Sep 28, 2013)

Why not just remove the wheels saves $20 and takes 2 minutes


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

I got mine from Amazon for 20 bucks or less I think. Fit great easy to install and seem to be holding up very well after 6 months and a light snow winter

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

